# Do You Ever Eat Cookies?  What Kind?



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2020)

I rarely buy or eat cookies but these kind I will have sometimes:



So, do you ever eat cookies?  What kind?


----------



## Pecos (May 30, 2020)

LOL, you might attract the interest of all of us "Cookie Monsters."
Pepperidge Farms makes pretty good cookies.

I am very fond of some of the cookies we get from Fresh Market. They are pretty close to being home made.
and, I have been known to smuggle them into the house past my wife the "nutrition police". (Well actually she will buy them every now and then, … and I suspect she knows where my "secret" stash is located.)


----------



## debodun (May 30, 2020)

The Dollar General has these. They are almost identical to Girl Scout Samosa cookies.


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2020)

I was on a cooky kick awhile back. Now, I make brownies once in awhile from a box mix. 

My favs are shortbread types like Pecan Sandies, Walker's Shortbread,
Anna's Ginger cookies and other flavors are good, too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 30, 2020)

Nothing very exciting these days.

Murray SF shortbread is nice with a cup of tea.

https://www.murraysugarfree.com/en/our-products/

I also buy Pepperidge Farms Chessmen, Barnum's Animal Crackers, or Lorna Doone shortbread when I can't find Murray's.


----------



## Don M. (May 30, 2020)

My wife keeps me supplied with delicious homemade chocolate chip cookies....I have 2 or 3 every evening after Supper.


----------



## Pinky (May 30, 2020)

Xmas time .. home-made shortbread


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 30, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Nothing very exciting these days.
> 
> Murray SF shortbread is nice with a cup of tea.
> View attachment 107511
> ...


I love the chessman, get them at Xmas.


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Nothing very exciting these days.
> 
> Murray SF shortbread is nice with a cup of tea.
> View attachment 107511
> ...


Yes, Chessmen are good.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Nothing very exciting these days.
> 
> Murray SF shortbread is nice with a cup of tea.
> View attachment 107511
> ...


I've always liked Lorna Doone's!


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2020)

My friend makes Pepperkaker at Christmas; a Scandinavian cooky.

They must be the Norwegian recipe because that's what her mother was. Her father was Swedish and I know he made no cookies!  I'll have ask her what the difference is, if any.

They are spicy with clove and cardamom, thin and crisp. Fantastic!


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 30, 2020)

OMGosh I may have to go buy some cookies, lol


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> My friend makes Pepperkaker at Christmas; a Scandinavian cooky.
> 
> They must be the Norwegian recipe because that's what her mother was. Her father was Swedish and I know he made no cookies!  I'll have ask her what the difference is, if any.
> 
> They are spicy with clove and cardamom, thin and crisp. Fantastic!


I've never had them but they sound tasty!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> OMGosh I may have to go buy some cookies, lol


I am anxiously waiting for the Pepperidge Farms cookies to be delivered today..won't be too soon!


----------



## Pinky (May 30, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> My friend makes Pepperkaker at Christmas; a Scandinavian cooky.
> 
> They must be the Norwegian recipe because that's what her mother was. Her father was Swedish and I know he made no cookies!  I'll have ask her what the difference is, if any.
> 
> They are spicy with clove and cardamom, thin and crisp. Fantastic!


I love them, as well as Pfefferneusse, another spicy cookie.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 30, 2020)

The thin ginger cookies that Costco sells, another xmas favorite.


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I love them, as well as Pfefferneusse, another spicy cookie.


I looked up Pfefferneusse. They're cute little round ones.


----------



## Pinky (May 30, 2020)

When I belonged to The Pilot Club (church) in Niagara Falls, we had bake sales. The Pfefferneusse went fast, as did the brandy snaps. There was a cookie that was wrapped around the handle of a wooden spoon. It was popular too, but I don't remember what it's called.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 30, 2020)

I like these spicy Christmas cookies that start appearing in the local Aldi around Halloween each year.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I like these spicy Christmas cookies that start appearing in the local Aldi around Halloween each year.
> 
> View attachment 107519


I recall something similar looking to those that were windmills, do you remember those?  I think they had slivers of almonds or some kind of nut in them.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2020)

I found a picture of the Windmill cookies:


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 30, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I found a picture of the Windmill cookies:
> 
> View attachment 107525


I miss the old Voortman bulk cookie display where you could pick out a few cookies and pay by the pound.


----------



## Buckeye (May 30, 2020)

I never met a cookie I didn't like, but my "go to" cookie is oatmeal raisin.  But since I'm trying to get my blood sugar numbers down, I am on the wagon, cookie-wise.


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I like these spicy Christmas cookies that start appearing in the local Aldi around Halloween each year.
> 
> View attachment 107519


I've never seen these. They remind me  of crazy light switch covers, hahahaha


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2020)

Archway made some pretty good cookies, too,


https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffab&q=ar.../images/2012/10/20121009-archway-windmill.jpg


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> I never met a cookie I didn't like, but my "go to" cookie is oatmeal raisin.  But since I'm trying to get my blood sugar numbers down, I am on the wagon, cookie-wise.


@Buckeye I have diabetes but allow myself to have a few once in awhile and I count the carbs on them--that's why I am getting the ones in the OP.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 30, 2020)

*Girl Scout Thin Mints when I can get them. Otherwise, except for an occasional chocolate chip from the bakery, not really .*


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2020)

I haven't had any cookies in a while, so all of these sound good to me, now. 

If I have to choose (which I don't! )  
then, I liked the ones in the OP, best, followed by picking some from the display that Aunt Bea showed us....
and those shortbread ones look good.... mmmm….

I will help you to *count* those carbs and those cookies, as soon as the order comes in, RuthAnne.
  Just let me know!


----------



## MarciKS (May 30, 2020)

My favorites are double stuff Oreos but, I'll eat those generic duplex cookies too.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I haven't had any cookies in a while, so all of these sound good to me, now.
> 
> If I have to choose (which I don't! )
> then, I liked the ones in the OP, best, followed by picking some from the display that Aunt Bea showed us....
> ...


Thanks Kaila, the delivery came and they were in a plastic container that I had to use a screwdriver to get open.  I was determined to get some of them out of that package and I did.  They have a lid on them to keep them fresh I guess.  They were pretty good and I put the rest in the refrigerator.  I don't know why but I like anything with chocolate in it very cold.


----------



## Gary O' (May 30, 2020)

Don M. said:


> My wife keeps me supplied with delicious homemade chocolate chip cookies....I have 2 or 3 every evening after Supper.



Uh, yeah

or five or six.....or eight


----------



## katlupe (May 31, 2020)

I like the Pepperidge Farm Milano Mint or the chocolate chip cookies from Subway or the oatmeal cranberry cookies from Aldi's (not sure what the brand name is).


----------



## Pecos (May 31, 2020)

One of the things about cookies that is so great is that: you don't need a plate, or a fork, or a spoon.
You just grab and stuff. What could be more convenient?

Yes, I love good cookies!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 31, 2020)

When I was a kid we had one of these old cookie jars!







My mother tried her best to keep that little pig filled with soft molasses or oatmeal raisin cookies. 

The chocolate frosted cocoa domes and the frosted half-moons were always stored in an old fruitcake tin between layers of waxed paper.

Chocolate chips and walnuts must have been beyond her budget until we were in our late teens.


----------



## Ceege (May 31, 2020)

I love cookies.  That's why I rarely buy them.  Because, you know....I'll eat them....all.  I especially love the Pepperidge Farm thin and crispy milk chocolate chip cookies.  
I don't really like the soft cookies.
I like mine crispy.


----------



## jujube (May 31, 2020)

Why, yes I DO eat cookies.  What kind?  It doesn't really matter......I've never met a cookie I didn't like.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2020)

Ceege said:


> I love cookies.  That's why I rarely buy them.  Because, you know....I'll eat them....all.  I especially love the Pepperidge Farm thin and crispy milk chocolate chip cookies.
> I don't really like the soft cookies.
> I like mine crispy.


Yes, the crispy ones are especially good!


----------



## IrisSenior (May 31, 2020)

Hill Ginger Nuts Biscuits - has a slight ginger taste and a hard cookie for dipping into tea. A British biscuit.


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> They were pretty good and I put the rest in the refrigerator.



I looked in the refrigerator , and I don't see them.  Are you certain that's where you put them? 

Which shelf, and did you put them behind something, ?
...so that no-one besides you and me,
_and the entire Internet now)_ _will know they are there? 
_


----------



## Keesha (May 31, 2020)

Anything homemade.
Cookie porn.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I looked in the refrigerator , and I don't see them.  Are you certain that's where you put them?
> 
> Which shelf, and did you put them behind something, ?
> ...so that no-one besides you and me,
> ...


They are right there on the bottom shelf..grab a few, they're good!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Anything homemade.
> Cookie porn.
> View attachment 107611View attachment 107612View attachment 107613


Oh Lord do they Ever look delicious!


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2020)

Okay, thank you, @Ruthanne
I will be sure to count them first, before I eat them, like you said to do! 

I promised I would, and I think you meant they would be less harmful and more healthy,
if we count first!


----------



## Keesha (May 31, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Oh Lord do they Ever look delicious!


They do.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 31, 2020)

Only 2 types of cookies will I buy, ginger snaps is one, the other is oatmeal cookies sandwiched with dates. Just found some of the last ones
at a store in years.  Best of all, when they are home made....hmmmmmmmm      
Sugar ginger high......look out.


----------



## MarciKS (May 31, 2020)

Now we know why it's referred to as cookie *"porn"*...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 3, 2020)

I ate too many of those cookies I bought and I'm glad they're gone.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 3, 2020)

I love cookies. Mine have to be gluten free but there are many delicious varieties on the market. I rarely buy them because I just can't leave them alone. Walmart makes a really good gluten free version of an Oreo. Some people say they taste better.
At Christmas time my daughter makes me gluten free cookies, friends and relatives give them to me as well. I'm well stocked for the new year. I try and hide them from myself but always seem to remember where I put them.
The hubby has offered to hide them but I tell him I don't need his help.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 3, 2020)

Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 4, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> Chocolate Chip Cookies


and vanilla wafers..


----------



## twinkles (Jun 4, 2020)

the only store bought cookie i like is oreos--i use to do a lot of baking  my favorite was oatmeal date and nut


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2020)

twinkles said:


> the only store bought cookie i like is oreos--i use to do a lot of baking  my favorite was oatmeal date and nut


I love oatmeal cookies and those ones sound really good


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 5, 2020)

twinkles said:


> the only store bought cookie i like is oreos--i use to do a lot of baking  my favorite was oatmeal date and nut


My wife stopped buying me Oreos when I had to buy a new belt!!


----------



## MediaUnsocial (Jun 6, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I rarely buy or eat cookies but these kind I will have sometimes:
> View attachment 107504
> So, do you ever eat cookies?  What kind?



My kids gift me these all year(birthday, Father's day, Xmas, etc...). But I miss the old Betty Crocker Chocolate Chip cookie recipe that my Mom used to make. Looks like I need to pay her a visit and make a copy of that old recipe book page so it never gets lost!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 6, 2020)

I love cookies - almost any kind will do.  I try to be disciplined about buying or baking because once they're on my premises they call my name relentlessly.

Warm, cold, frozen... they're all good.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

At the moment I have quadruple Choc Chip cookies in the house, I have to ration myself to one or 2  a week...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> At the moment I have quadruple Choc Chip cookies in the house, I have to ration myself to one or 2  a week...


I would end up eating the week's supply and balancing it out with no cookies for the rest of the week a cake maybe but no cookies.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would end up eating the week's supply and balancing it out with no cookies for the rest of the week a cake maybe but no cookies.


LOL..I have to just ration myself to one or 2 a week because in between I eat Dark chocolate every day...


----------



## Pinky (Jun 6, 2020)

Looking for gluten-free/sugar-free cookies. Have not been successful 
Just as well I don't have them around anyway .. I suppose.


----------



## bingo (Jun 6, 2020)

lemon oreos...chips ahoy chunky chocolate...danish wedding cookies...theres more!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> At the moment I have quadruple Choc Chip cookies in the house, I have to ration myself to one or 2  a week...


I had a hard time rationing mine but at least I made them last a number of days-didn't eat them all in one sitting  .  I'm not going to get any more for some time, too much temptation for me.  That's why I rarely get them.


----------

